
When Affordable Housing Is Separated by Design - DoreenMichele
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2019/11/why-affordable-housing-built-areas-high-crime-few-jobs-and-struggling-schools/602584/
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.propublica.org/article/separated-by-design-
why-a...](https://www.propublica.org/article/separated-by-design-why-
affordable-housing-is-built-in-areas-with-high-crime-few-jobs-and-struggling-
schools)

Original submit:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19999892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19999892)

